# Mt Abram - 1/14



## rocojerry (Jan 18, 2012)

Here we have the main double chair lift and trail below (Fairy tales) --  also a nice wide fast cruiser(Boris) leading down to it.






Riding the chair, this area with some rock drops reminded me a bit of Magic's redline, looks like a fun rock to drop after some new snow





Nice view of the area, backside of Sunday River may be in view--





Some skiable woods(The Zone) that I'd like to check out next time:





Another shot from the lift(The Cliff and Lallypalooza):





First time ever checking out Mt Abram -- driven by it 100 times on the way to Sunday River....   Being solo, and cheap(Ride and Ski 2for1), and wanting to hit the road on the earlier side --  I decided to check it out.  Nice hill, comparable to one of Sunday Rivers peaks -- probably not whitecap, but if Mt Abram was in the mix planted over at Sunday River, I'd probably spend a few runs per day on it....

They were not yet 100% open, so I wasn't able to get a full scouting report -- I had wanted to scout out Rocky's run, Fearless leader, and the area of the mtn called duanes retreat to see if that would be worth a future skin up-ski down....   Unfortunately, next time.

The mountain had some nice new snow(5-9" I think they reported), and what was open ski'd really well.  The untouched pow had a small 1/4 inch layer of crust -- but it was no match for my snowboard -- blasted right through it.  Was slightly worried about what lurked below, but just kept some speed and tried to stay on top.   Hit a few things, but no core damage so I suppose it was probably ice blocks or wood vs rock.

I think this area is worth checking out on your final day of a Sunday River trip -- they also do morning-only half-day tickets for 30$.  Can't really beat that if you want to get in a few runs before lunch and hitting the road.   They also have a 'everything is fair game policy', once the mountain is fully open, you can go anywhere within the resorts boundries--

Or you can just keep on driving by, and save the pow for me......


----------



## WWF-VT (Jan 18, 2012)

Nice report - I have always heard good things about Mt Abram.


----------



## Kara G (Jan 18, 2012)

Nice report, Mt Abram does seem like a nice hidden gem. Best of luck to them in getting a new lodge built as well!
That liftline does look like it could be some fun!


----------



## riverc0il (Jan 18, 2012)

Nice. Be sure to get back there when they are fully open. Given the choice between Sunday River and Abram both fully open, I'd take Abram every time.


----------

